# snmpd



## rackum1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been trying to get SNMP functional. I created snmpd.conf files from scratch and using snmpconf.

The basic configuration is:

```
rwcommunity    public
agentaddress    127.0.0.1   (I've tried it without this line; and UDP:127.0.0.1:161 and variations)
```
running

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/snmpd start
Starting snmpd.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/snmpd: WARNING: failed to start snmp
```

/var/log shows:

```
Error opening specified endpoint  "127.0.0.1"
```
(Information in quotes is always whatever I put in as value of agentaddress; when blank result is "".)

I have been thrown to the fire with FreeBSD and have learned all I know in just the past three days. Please help.


----------



## GuloGuloDesu (Mar 5, 2014)

Not sure if you did a search of the forum or not, but try this post:
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=29240

It talks about using `snmpconfig -g basic_config` to create the config file from scratch.


----------

